# Found out I'm gluten intolerant



## anitasharp5 (Oct 6, 2022)

Hey!
So I recently found out that I'm gluten intolerant, does anyone have any tips and tricks for cooking? Recipe ideas?

I can basically have:

- Fruit
- Vegetables (including potatoes)
- Meat
- Poultry
- Fish and shellfish
- Eggs
- Dairy
- Legumes (including beans, chickpeas, peas, and lentils)
- Nuts
- Rice
- Corn
- Oats 

Thanks so much! I just need some inspiration...


----------



## HeyItsSara (Oct 6, 2022)

I did that for a number of years. Protein, vegetables and grains, mainly.  Breakfast of cereal that's not made with any grain.


----------



## anitasharp5 (Oct 6, 2022)

Thanks Sara!


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 6, 2022)

Hello *AnitaSharp5*, Welcome to DC.

Sorry for the reason but glad you found out why!
If you're looking for cereal, rice cereal could be a replacement.  
Rice cakes to snack on.  
I used to bake for a friend who was celiac, wasn't terribly hard but had to pay attention! 
_It's processed foods you will have to really get used to reading the labels. _ Luckily many foods are labelled specifically for that reason.  Most big grocers have sections for special diets.  

Don't be afraid to purchase them, at least until you start to get comfortable creating your own.  There are a few members here who are sensitive to glutens and I'm sure they'll join in with a few ideas to help you get started.


----------



## anitasharp5 (Oct 6, 2022)

Hello @dragnlaw 
Thanks so much! I really appreciate the time you put into this message.
I am definitely going to try the rice cakes, and in regards to reading the labels, that has become a new normal for me... haha!

Once again, thanks so much!

Looking forward to getting all the tips I can get!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 6, 2022)

My DH had to be on a GF diet for some months.  He loves to eat and is NOT a patient guy, so I had to be creative to keep him on track.  I found some boxed bread mixes in the GF section from Chebe and they are GREAT!  Focaccia Mix and Original Cheese Bread Mix.  Although, the freezer section of many markets has "Brazi Bites" that is very good too.  Brazilian GF Bread Balls.  They are great when you don't have a lot of time.  Also, I found a lot of inspiration from Paleo recipes.  Here's a sample recipe that I still make to this day, 'cuz it is just that good!  Link: Braised Tuscan Pork Chops - the book where I found the recipe recommends serving it with Zoodles.  If you don't have a spiralizer, it can be a handy item!  You can make all sorts of veggies into good noodle substitutes!  Zucchini is one of the easiest and then just zap them in the microwave for a minute and, presto, pasta!  

Good luck!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 6, 2022)

Oh, oh!!  One more very useful item...and time saver: GF Bisquick.  You can make all sorts of things with it!  Maybe you are not a bread nut, but we are.  I use the GF Bisquick to make Copycat Red Lobster Cheddar Bay Biscuits...and can use those on things like Martha Stewart's One-Pot Turkey Skillet Pie Recipe or any of the Bisquick recipes (lots of inspiration on their website!)


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 6, 2022)

Wow, *Ginny!*  I did not know Bisquick made a GF version!  I'll have to look for it as, although not often anymore, I still make things for my friend.  Being able to make down home comfort of bisquits toppings and maybe dumplings on stews would be amazing!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2022)

I make crepes with just buckwheat as the flour. Buckwheat isn't a grain and is naturally gluten free. The buckwheat crepes can be used as a flat bread.


----------



## anitasharp5 (Oct 7, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> My DH had to be on a GF diet for some months.  He loves to eat and is NOT a patient guy, so I had to be creative to keep him on track.  I found some boxed bread mixes in the GF section from Chebe and they are GREAT!  Focaccia Mix and Original Cheese Bread Mix.  Although, the freezer section of many markets has "Brazi Bites" that is very good too.  Brazilian GF Bread Balls.  They are great when you don't have a lot of time.  Also, I found a lot of inspiration from Paleo recipes.  Here's a sample recipe that I still make to this day, 'cuz it is just that good!  Link: Braised Tuscan Pork Chops - the book where I found the recipe recommends serving it with Zoodles.  If you don't have a spiralizer, it can be a handy item!  You can make all sorts of veggies into good noodle substitutes!  Zucchini is one of the easiest and then just zap them in the microwave for a minute and, presto, pasta!
> 
> Good luck!


So helpful! Thank you so much @GinnyPNW


----------



## anitasharp5 (Oct 7, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I make crepes with just buckwheat as the flour. Buckwheat isn't a grain and is naturally gluten free. The buckwheat crepes can be used as a flat bread.


I'll be doing that on sunday! Thanks so much @taxlady


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 7, 2022)

Buckwheat, although delicious, takes a bit of getting used to.  Always ruined my first ones, just like regular pancakes for even more so.  I personally found that making them really thin seems to work for me.  My gal pal says for her, fairly thick - LOL  go figure!


----------



## anitasharp5 (Oct 7, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Buckwheat, although delicious, takes a bit of getting used to.  Always ruined my first ones, just like regular pancakes for even more so.  I personally found that making them really thin seems to work for me.  My gal pal says for her, fairly thick - LOL  go figure!


haha okay, i'll be doing @taxlady recipe and @dragnlaw advice and making them thin. Thanks so much!


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 7, 2022)

LOL, careful!  I said thin works for ME!  might be different for you.  Let us know!  They are yummy.


----------



## anitasharp5 (Oct 7, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> LOL, careful!  I said thin works for ME!  might be different for you.  Let us know!  They are yummy.


Haha I know, but I'm willing to give it a try! I will definitely let you all know how they went


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 7, 2022)

Buckwheat is one of those things that I liked to dry roast, in a skillet, before grinding.  Flavor is much better then, like most nuts.  And actually, flavors of many things are improved by toasting, like this, though you don't always need that flavor.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 7, 2022)

anitasharp5 said:


> Haha I know, but I'm willing to give it a try! I will definitely let you all know how they went


I didn't have a recipe when I first made them. I just tried making wholewheat flour crepes the way I had seen my mum make them for Swedish pancakes. Then I tried doing the same thing with buckwheat, and I found that it worked even better. The buckwheat wasn't making any lumps. Here's what I do, I can't give amounts, I have always eyeballed it. Put some buckwheat flour in a mixing bowl. Add an egg and some milk and a splash of oil. I whisk it all together and add more flour or milk, depending on how it looks. I want the consistency of heavy cream. I whisk again before pouring each crepe. If it gets too thick or too thin, I add flour or milk. I might add more flour and milk to make it go further. It doesn't really seem to be fussy about the amounts.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 7, 2022)

LOL....  not encouraging!  But funny!


----------



## anitasharp5 (Oct 7, 2022)

pepperhead212 said:


> Buckwheat is one of those things that I liked to dry roast, in a skillet, before grinding.  Flavor is much better then, like most nuts.  And actually, flavors of many things are improved by toasting, like this, though you don't always need that flavor.


I'm super intrigued by the flavor!


----------



## anitasharp5 (Oct 7, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I didn't have a recipe when I first made them. I just tried making wholewheat flour crepes the way I had seen my mum make them for Swedish pancakes. Then I tried doing the same thing with buckwheat, and I found that it worked even better. The buckwheat wasn't making any lumps. Here's what I do, I can't give amounts, I have always eyeballed it. Put some buckwheat flour in a mixing bowl. Add an egg and some milk and a splash of oil. I whisk it all together and add more flour or milk, depending on how it looks. I want the consistency of heavy cream. I whisk again before pouring each crepe. If it gets too thick or too thin, I add flour or milk. I might add more flour and milk to make it go further. It doesn't really seem to be fussy about the amounts.


I'm all about eyeballing so that's fine haha. What do you put on top of them? honey? fruit? Thanks for that!


----------



## anitasharp5 (Oct 7, 2022)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


>


haha @Sir_Loin_of_Beef a bit of humor for this topic, love it


----------



## taxlady (Oct 7, 2022)

anitasharp5 said:


> I'm all about eyeballing so that's fine haha. What do you put on top of them? honey? fruit? Thanks for that!


I usually use them for Swedish pancakes, which are a dessert. I put fruit or jam on them. Roll them up and sprinkle powdered sugar on top, maybe some whipped cream if the notion strikes me. It's usually three per person and eaten with a fork and knife. They can also be used with a savoury filling for supper.


----------

